# seeing eye dog



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Anyone know a trainer?
Have a BIL who's fast losing sight and will need one.
Thanks
Anne


----------



## BOHICA Bay (Jan 26, 2011)

Getting into contact with local (meaning state, not specifically to just community) sight impairment groups, etc will be a great way to gain access to information regarding such resources. What state is he located in (not sure if he is near you or not)? That might help narrow down suggestions for you.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

He's in Louisiana and/or Florida.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Seeing Eye* dogs are from The Seeing Eye facility in NJ. 
Guide dogs for people who are blind or visually impaired | The Seeing Eye, Inc.

Guide Dogs are the generic term for dogs for the blind and low-sighted. 

Southeastern Guide Dogs are located in FL and a couple of other states.
Southeastern Guide Dogs - Home


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Thank you so much.

Had no idea where to start!


----------

